# [iBook] Ora pensiamo a linux [risolto] finalmente ;-)

## emix

Dopo una attesa incredibile finalmente mi è arrivato l'iBook G4 14" 933MHz  :Laughing:  E' un gioiello... sto giochicchiando un pò col Panther (addio Windows!!!) però ora devo mettere linux  :Cool: 

Consigli: ovviamente vorrei mettere Gentoo, però un pò mi secca sforzare il portatile con "mille" ore di compilazione. E se partissi da stage3?

Altrimenti dovrei mettere qualcos'altro (tipo debian), ma non ne sono assolutamente convinto... voglio gentoo  :Twisted Evil: 

Di installare il GRP non se ne parla, l'ho fatto una volta su un portatile intel di un mio amico e non mi ha convinto per niente.

Altre domande... per l'hardware ci sono problemi? Soprattutto per quanto riguarda il modem interno.

Passo la parola a chi ha avuto esperienze del genere e ha il buon cuore di aiutarmi  :Wink: 

Grazie!!!Last edited by emix on Sun Dec 14, 2003 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse questa guida scritta da silian87 ti potrebbe servire.

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Dopo una attesa incredibile finalmente mi è arrivato l'iBook G4 14" 933MHz  E' un gioiello... sto giochicchiando un pò col Panther (addio Windows!!!) però ora devo mettere linux 

 

Ottima scelta (e goditi panther, merita. Se ci unisci l'X11 della apple e fink è una goduria)  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Consigli: ovviamente vorrei mettere Gentoo, però un pò mi secca sforzare il portatile con "mille" ore di compilazione. E se partissi da stage3?

 

Tranquillo, installaci gentoo da stage1 e goditela. Anch'io quando ho avuto il mio pbook avevo voluto fare un'installazione stage3, ma come ho finito i miei test gentoo su ppc ho formattato di corsa e rimesso tutto per bene da stage1: compila di brutto senza fare una piega o mostrare segni di "affaticameno". Il salto prestazionale è stato notevole, agevolato anche dal passaggio ext3 -> reiserfs e kernel 2.4 -> kernel 2.6

Insomma, non fare l'errore di pensare "è nuovo, mi dispiace" "se  poi ha problemi?" "Lo rovinerò?". Sono dei portatili fantastici, lavorano di brutto senza fare una piega, gli unici problemi sono quelli normali che ci facciamo noi con le cose nuove, ma compilare prima o dopo per i *book fa lo stesso. Meglio compilare subito, se c'è qualche problema hardware lo scopri subito e sei ancora in garanzia; non c'è test migliore d'una installazione stage1 di gentoo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Altre domande... per l'hardware ci sono problemi? Soprattutto per quanto riguarda il modem interno.

 

Sul modem interno non lo uso ma so che c'è gente che l'ha fatto funzionare, quindi se l'hanno fatto loro non vedo perchè non potresti averlo attivo pure tu  :Wink: 

Per il resto è tutto supportato benissimo (parlo sempre di pbook, ma l'ibook ormai è veramente molto simile), fa eccezione la scheda video, ati o nvidia che sia, per la quale non ci sono driver con supporto 3d. Però il 2d va egregiamente, se non usi giochi o 3ddesktop (  :Sad:  ) non sentirai la mancanza. L'airport extreme dovrebbe essere supportata, ma ancora non l'ho testata.

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tranquillo, installaci gentoo da stage1 e goditela. Anch'io quando ho avuto il mio pbook avevo voluto fare un'installazione stage3, ma come ho finito i miei test gentoo su ppc ho formattato di corsa e rimesso tutto per bene da stage1: compila di brutto senza fare una piega o mostrare segni di "affaticameno". Il salto prestazionale è stato notevole, agevolato anche dal passaggio ext3 -> reiserfs e kernel 2.4 -> kernel 2.6

 

Allora è deciso  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per il resto è tutto supportato benissimo (parlo sempre di pbook, ma l'ibook ormai è veramente molto simile), fa eccezione la scheda video, ati o nvidia che sia, per la quale non ci sono driver con supporto 3d. Però il 2d va egregiamente, se non usi giochi o 3ddesktop (  ) non sentirai la mancanza.

 

La scheda video è una ATI 9200 che a quanto so dovrebbe essere supportata sia col 2D che col 3D utilizzando i driver di xfree... ma ti saprò dire più avanti.

Allora vado... Grazie per le risposte!

----------

## emix

Ecco i primi problemi... il kernel  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho deciso di mettere direttamente il 2.6-test11, però si blocca la compilazione sul driver ide. Purtroppo non posso essere più specifico perchè non mi ricordo l'errore (ora sono su OSX). C'è qualcuno (Shev?) che utilizza il kernel 2.6? Io ho scaricato i ppc-development-sources presenti nel portage che comprendono i 2.6-test11 + le patch benh1.

----------

## Menkalinan

 *emi wrote:*   

> Ecco i primi problemi... il kernel 
> 
> Ho deciso di mettere direttamente il 2.6-test11, però si blocca la compilazione sul driver ide. Purtroppo non posso essere più specifico perchè non mi ricordo l'errore (ora sono su OSX). C'è qualcuno (Shev?) che utilizza il kernel 2.6? Io ho scaricato i ppc-development-sources presenti nel portage che comprendono i 2.6-test11 + le patch benh1.

 

Anch'io iBook nuovo nuovo (ma da 12") e anch'io problemi col kernel... ho utilizzato il 2.4.22 di ppc-sources invece del 2.6 e la dir /usr/src/linux non porta da nessuna parte... adesso ririririprovo (prova n° 5) e mi arrangio.

Quando avrai finito col 2.6 posta qualcosa che quasi quasi lo metto pure io.

----------

## emix

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> ho utilizzato il 2.4.22 di ppc-sources invece del 2.6 e la dir /usr/src/linux non porta da nessuna parte...

 

E in /usr/src/ cosa c'è?

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando avrai finito col 2.6 posta qualcosa che quasi quasi lo metto pure io.

 

Ok, lo farò.

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> C'è qualcuno (Shev?) che utilizza il kernel 2.6? Io ho scaricato i ppc-development-sources presenti nel portage che comprendono i 2.6-test11 + le patch benh1.

 

Bhe, dipende se l'hardware del pbook e dell'ibook è proprio uguale... cmq per quanto riguarda la configurazione ide non ricordo di aver attivato nulla di particolare, solo le voci standard più quelle per mac che si trovano in fondo all'elenco. Da un'occhiata alla configurazione del kernel che Silian ha messo a disposizione nel suo howto (lo trovi in uno dei vari topic sul pbook in questo forum), mi sembrava fatta abbastanza bene. Se non andasse ti passo la mia (non solo sul pbook adesso).

Inoltre se riesci posta l'errore preciso che ti da, con quello le possibilità di risolvere salgono vertiginosamente  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Ok... risolto, sta compilando. Non avevo messo l'opzione CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI perchè pensavo che bastasse CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC.

----------

## emix

Qualcuno mi può spiegare come funziona yaboot? Vi dico cosa ho fatto:

1 - Sono uscito da chroot

2 - Ho eseguito "yabootconfig -t /mnt/gentoo", che tra le righe di output mi ha dato l'errore "/dev/hda3 is not HFS+ ...", ma /dev/hda3 è la partizione dove è installato macos... boh?

3 - Riavvio... e parte MacOSX come se niente fosse successo.

----------

## NIX.NIX

Interessato ma non so aiutarti!

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> 1 - Sono uscito da chroot
> 
> 2 - Ho eseguito "yabootconfig -t /mnt/gentoo", che tra le righe di output mi ha dato l'errore "/dev/hda3 is not HFS+ ...", ma /dev/hda3 è la partizione dove è installato macos... boh?
> 
> 3 - Riavvio... e parte MacOSX come se niente fosse successo.

 

Riavvia il live cd, quindi prova a sistemare a mano yaboot.conf e segui le istruzioni che trovi sulla guida all'installazione per installarlo e configurarlo manualmente. A me il solo problema che aveva dato era quello relativo al chroot, che se non uscivo non configurava correttamente yaboot (abbastanza logico, ma la guida non lo diceva). Per il resto era andato tutto bene.

----------

## emix

Non so più che fare... modifico a mano il file yaboot.conf, eseguo ybin, fa tutte le sue belle operazioni, riavvio... e parte MacOS... NON NE POSSO PIU'  :Evil or Very Mad:  (scusate lo sfogo)

Mi sa che sul iBook mi "accontenterò" di Panther + X11 + Fink

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *emi wrote:*   

> Non so più che fare... modifico a mano il file yaboot.conf, eseguo ybin, fa tutte le sue belle operazioni, riavvio... e parte MacOS... NON NE POSSO PIU'  (scusate lo sfogo)
> 
> Mi sa che sul iBook mi "accontenterò" di Panther + X11 + Fink

 

Capisco bene il tuo sgomento ma non demordiamo non siamo i soli in queste condizioni anche se nessuno ci crede!!

!!! Gentoo non si può sostituire!!!!!

Allora cerghiamo di capire se è la ISO per G3 che è bacata, sul CD hai solo un immagine ISO compressa ???

Qualcuno potrebbe dirci come inserire yaboot direttamente su CD con la ISO ???

----------

## emix

Allora, io l'installazione l'ho fatta tutta correttamente, almeno così sembra... L'unica cosa che non riesco a fare è installare il benedetto boot loader. Ho rifatto la procedura 6-7 volte, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Forse questa guida scritta da silian87 ti potrebbe servire.

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea della citazione. Fatemi sapere se vi e' servita   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Allora, io l'installazione l'ho fatta tutta correttamente, almeno così sembra... L'unica cosa che non riesco a fare è installare il benedetto boot loader. Ho rifatto la procedura 6-7 volte, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.

 

Posso sapere come hai scelto di partizionare l'hard disk? Hai creato la partizione di bootstrap (se si come) a parte o no? 

/me curioso

EDIT: hai messo anche quale OS far partire di default?

EDIT2: cmq panther + x11 + fink è veramente una cannonata, splendido  :Very Happy:  Ovviamente non è gentoo, non a caso sto aspettando con ansia il porting di portage su Mac Os  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> cmq panther + x11 + fink è veramente una cannonata, splendido

 

ERETICO!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

haha Ovviamente scherzo. 

L'ho messo anche io fink, ma non mi entusiasma particolarmente. Penso che quando verra' risolto il problema del bug della velocita' del processore, e uscira' il kernel 2.6 stabile, rimettero' gentoo e, stavolta, lasciero' 20 giga, anziche' 30 a Panther. Gia' non lo uso quasi mai, figuriamoci quando gentoo andra' al massimo   :Laughing: 

P.S.:Shev, sai mica perche' quando entro in Panther mi sballa l'ora, o meglio, quando ritorno a gentoo la trovo indietro? Come si risolve?

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Posso sapere come hai scelto di partizionare l'hard disk? Hai creato la partizione di bootstrap (se si come) a parte o no?

 

Si ho creato la partizione di bootstrap... il disco è partizionato così:

hda1: tabella partizioni

hda2: 128MB free space ??? me l'ha fatta macos quando ho partizionato per l'installazione

hda3: 27GB HFS+

hda4: bootstrap

hda5: 512MB swap

hda6: 7 GB e rotti / reiserfs

 *Shev wrote:*   

> hai messo anche quale OS far partire di default?

 

Sia osx che linux ottenendo lo stesso risultato. Il fatto è che neanche mi compare il prompt per la scelta del sistema da avviare... compare direttamente la mela di macosx.

----------

## shev

Riesci a postare l'errore preciso che ti da quando lanci yabootconfig?

per Silian: domani controllo la storia dell'ora, sinceramente non ho notato se fa questo scherzetta anche a me.

----------

## emix

La cosa strana è che yabootconfig non mi da nessun errore. L'unica cosa che mi dice è che /dev/hda3 non è una partizione HFS+ valida. Però per il resto esegue tutte le operazioni. Ho provato anche a modificare a mano il file /etc/yaboot.conf e a lanciare ybin. Pure qui, sembra andare tutto bene, ma riavviando è come se non avessi fatto niente.

Non vorrei che fosse dovuto al fatto che la partizione di osx è prima di quella di bootstrap. Ne sapete qualcosa?

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Non vorrei che fosse dovuto al fatto che la partizione di osx è prima di quella di bootstrap. Ne sapete qualcosa?

 

Personalmente ho la partizione di bootstrap dopo quella di MacOs e tutto funziona, quindi nno credo sia questo il problema... certo che se dici che sembra installarti yaboot poi non va è strano... prova a passarci il tuo yaboot.conf, ormai non saprei più che chiedere...

p.s.: ovviamente sul forum ppc hai già fatto qualche ricerca e/o chiesto?

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> prova a passarci il tuo yaboot.conf, ormai non saprei più che chiedere...

 

Ok appena posso ve lo posto.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: ovviamente sul forum ppc hai già fatto qualche ricerca e/o chiesto?

 

Ovviamente...  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Date un'occhiata qua...

Da man 8 bootstrap:

```
Since OpenFirmware boots the first partition it finds to be bootable it 

is important  that the  bootstrap  partition be first on the disk 

before any MacOS partition, otherwise MacOS will be booted instead of 

a dual boot menu used with yaboot(8).
```

----------

## cerri

Si vabbè tutto sto post kilometrico e... manco una foto di questo gioiello???

Quasi quasi blocco sto thread...   :Laughing: 

----------

## emix

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Si vabbè tutto sto post kilometrico e... manco una foto di questo gioiello???

 

Bè se avessi come farla... Comunque fidati, è un gioiello  :Cool:  La cosa davvero spettacolare è la silenziosità a cui non ero più abituato. Poi sta compilando da 4 ore ed è leggermente tiepido.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Quasi quasi blocco sto thread...  

 

Non ci provare  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

Sempre per la serie "curiosità", mi posti anche l'output di:

```
#mac-fdisk

(premi tasto p al prompt)
```

 :Question: 

per Silian: ho controllato la storia dell'orologio; ebbene, non avevo notato il problema semplicemente perchè non me lo da  :Very Happy: 

Carico l'uno o l'altro sistema indifferentemente e l'ora non viene mai cambiata, rimane giusta per il mio fuso orario  :Wink: 

Controlla le impostazioni di panther e di gentoo in modo che siano coerenti, quindi impostate entrambe su UTC, ora locale, etc.

----------

## micron

Seguo questo thread con particolare interesse, ma soprattutto gelosia, infatti a breve (settimana prox lo ordino) prenderò anch'io un ibook  :Exclamation: 

Sarà la prima volta che userò un ppc e devo ammetere che sono un po' intimorito, spero di riuscire a mettere linux senza troppi problemi...

Quindi emi tienici aggiornati!  :Wink: 

PS: pensavo di prendere l'ibook con 640 Mb di RAM, dite che è una quantità esagerata?

----------

## shev

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: pensavo di prendere l'ibook con 640 Mb di RAM, dite che è una quantità esagerata?

 

La RAM non è mai troppa. Inoltre se intendi usare anche Mac Os X quel quantitativo direi che è quasi il minimo che consiglio: fa un uso veramente massiccio della ram, più ne hai e più godi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Menkalinan

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bè se avessi come farla... Comunque fidati, è un gioiello  La cosa davvero spettacolare è la silenziosità a cui non ero più abituato. Poi sta compilando da 4 ore ed è leggermente tiepido.
> 
> 

 

Confermo tutto  :Smile:  Col wireless a casa poi è godurioso.

Allora, io con l'ibook da 12" ho lo stesso identico problema, sei partizioni in mac-fdisk invece di 9 come nella guida e all'avvio non parte il dual boot.

E' la tua prima installazione? stage3? io l'ho rifatta altre volte e una volta yaboot è partito ma non funzionava il macosx non partiva, mentre avviando linux avevo pure un kernel panic), quindi non dispero troppo (ma nemmeno poco). Il mio master all'università mi ha consigliato di pulire completamente il disco con mac-fdisk, poi installare macosx panther + spazio libero e riprovare. Farò come dice lui e poi ti so dire.

Riguardo al problema su /usr/src/linux, semplicemente esiste ma porta a una cartella (linux-2.4.22-r2) che non esiste, visto che il kernel si installa da emerge nella cartella ppc-2.4.22-r3. Questo mi succede sia partendo da stage3 senza GRP che da stage1 (fatte entrambe le prove). Mah

----------

## shev

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> Riguardo al problema su /usr/src/linux, semplicemente esiste ma porta a una cartella (linux-2.4.22-r2) che non esiste, visto che il kernel si installa da emerge nella cartella ppc-2.4.22-r3. Questo mi succede sia partendo da stage3 senza GRP che da stage1 (fatte entrambe le prove). Mah

 

Ma questo non è un problema. /usr/src/linux non è che un link al kernel che si intende utilizzare. Viene creato automaticamente quando si emerge il primo kernel, con i successivi il link va eliminato e ricreato a mano in modo che punti alla directory dei sorgenti corretta. E' una delle FAQ che trovi anche sul sito gentoo.org se non ricordo male   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## emix

 *micron wrote:*   

> PS: pensavo di prendere l'ibook con 640 Mb di RAM, dite che è una quantità esagerata?

 

La ram non prenderla dalla Apple... costa molto di più. Compralo con la ram di base e poi te la compri per conto tuo. Inoltre ti rimane il modulo da 128MB che eventualmente puoi rivendere.

----------

## Menkalinan

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma questo non è un problema. /usr/src/linux non è che un link al kernel che si intende utilizzare. Viene creato automaticamente quando si emerge il primo kernel, con i successivi il link va eliminato e ricreato a mano in modo che punti alla directory dei sorgenti corretta. E' una delle FAQ che trovi anche sul sito gentoo.org se non ricordo male  

 

Dici? mmmmmh... io avevo cercato tempo fa ma non avevo trovato nulla, nemmeno sulle FAQ. Ritento.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

Allora, vi posto un pò di cose:

/etc/yaboot.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda2

device=hd:

partition=4

root=/dev/hda4

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

default=Linux

image=/boot/vmlinux

         label=Linux

         read-only

macosx=/dev/hda5
```

mac-fdisk /dev/hda

```
        #                    type name                 length   base     ( size )  system

/dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                    63 @ 1        ( 31.5k)  Partition map

/dev/hda2         Apple_Bootstrap bootstrap              1600 @ 64       (800.0k)  NewWorld bootblock

/dev/hda3         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                1048576 @ 1664     (512.0M)  Linux swap

/dev/hda4         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 Linux native         20445632 @ 1050240  (9.7G)  Linux native

/dev/hda5               Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_1 56644288 @ 21495872  ( 27.0G)  HFS
```

Quando digito "ybin -v" mi restituisce questo

```
ybin: Finding OpenFirmware device path to '/dev/hda2'...

ybin: Finding OpenFirmware device path to '/dev/hda5'...

ybin: Installing first stage bootstrap /usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot onto /dev/hda2...

ybin: Installing primary bootstrap /usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot onto /dev/hda2...

ybin: Installing /etc/yaboot.conf onto /dev/hda2...

ybin: Setting attributes on ofboot...

ybin: Setting attributes on yaboot...

ybin: Setting attributes on yaboot.conf...

ybin: Blessin /dev/hda2 with Holy Penguin Pee...

ybin: Updating OpenFirmware boot-device variable in nvram...
```

Vi prego aiutatemi perchè fra un pò lo butto dalla finestra...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## silian87

Shev, l'ora l'ho cambiata su local da UTC in gentoo, ma non cambia niente. Provero' a dare un occhiata a panther. Al limite mi basterebbe che in gentoo sia giusta, e in panther sballata, tanto per quello che lo uso   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . 

P.S.:Per cerri: Postero' delle foto del mio pbook 15 se non ti dispiace, prossimanmente, non volevi un gioiellino?   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

Non so se può esserti d'aiuto, però io ho le partizione messe nell'ordine opposto rispetto alle tue: da hda1 a hda9 tutte le belle partizioncine del Mac Os, quindi hda10 per bootstrap, hda11 swap e così via.

Male che vada, se proprio non hai altre carte da giocare, rivedi il partizionamento  :Razz: 

Tornando seri, ecco il mio yaboot.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda10

device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0  <-- senza questo non mi andava

partition=12

root=/dev/hda12

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

defaultos=macosx  <-- tu hai "default", ma dovrebbe essere defaultos in questo caso

image=/boot/vmlinux

         label=Linux

         read-only

macosx=/dev/hda9
```

Infine per quanto riguarda l'output di ybin -v a me sembra ok, è esattamente lo stesso che da a me. Fossi in te mi concentrerei sulle due linee che t'ho sottolineato sopra, nel file di config di yaboot. Quella del device se la lasciavo vuota (avevo provato per curiosità appena installata gentoo) mi impediva di avviare Linux; in "man yaboot.conf" ne parlano. Imho siamo vicini alla soluzione  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non so se può esserti d'aiuto, però io ho le partizione messe nell'ordine opposto rispetto alle tue: da hda1 a hda9 tutte le belle partizioncine del Mac Os, quindi hda10 per bootstrap, hda11 swap e così via.
> 
> Male che vada, se proprio non hai altre carte da giocare, rivedi il partizionamento 

 

Prima avevo le partizioni configurate come le tue... Poi ho ripartizionato in questo modo nella speranza che funzionasse.

Comunque forse ho risolto... anche se non ho capito bene come. Ti spiego: ho avviato il sistema tenendo premuto il tasto "opzione" e mi è comparsa una simpatica schermata grafica con due icone una di macos e l'altra di linux (che credo si riferisse alla partizione di bootstrap). Ho selezionato quella linux ed è partito yaboot. Ora ogni volta che avvio il sistema parte yaboot. Spero di avere risolto.

Altro problema (come se non bastasse  :Crying or Very sad: )

Avviando linux mi ritrovo lo schermo che sfarfalla... credo dipenda dal framebuffer che fa i capricci. Sto usando il kernel 2.6-test11, però ancora non sto passando nessun parametro al kernel nel boot. Può dipendere da questo? Che cosa dovrei passargli come parametri? Premetto che non ho mai usato fb... Ho provato anche qui a disattivarlo, ma non andava nulla... mi rimaneva lo schermo tutto bianco.

Grazie mille per l'infinita pazienza  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *emi wrote:*   

> Comunque forse ho risolto... anche se non ho capito bene come. Ti spiego: ho avviato il sistema tenendo premuto il tasto "opzione" e mi è comparsa una simpatica schermata grafica con due icone una di macos e l'altra di linux (che credo si riferisse alla partizione di bootstrap). Ho selezionato quella linux ed è partito yaboot. Ora ogni volta che avvio il sistema parte yaboot. Spero di avere risolto.

 

Come non detto... riavviando è tornato tutto come prima.

Comunque per adesso mi preme risolvere il problema del monitor... non vorrei distruggerlo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Menkalinan

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima avevo le partizioni configurate come le tue... Poi ho ripartizionato in questo modo nella speranza che funzionasse.

 

Come hai fatto? io in tutti i tentativi ho sempre avuto solo due partizioni per macosx e non nove.

Forse dipende da quello...

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Altro problema (come se non bastasse )
> 
> Avviando linux mi ritrovo lo schermo che sfarfalla... credo dipenda dal framebuffer che fa i capricci. Sto usando il kernel 2.6-test11, però ancora non sto passando nessun parametro al kernel nel boot. Può dipendere da questo? Che cosa dovrei passargli come parametri?

 

Imho è un problema di configurazione del kernel più che di parametri passati al boot. Per dirti, io di parametri non ne passo e funziona tutto tranquillamente. Rinnovo l'invito a servirti del file di config che Silian ha linkato nel suo howto, almeno come base: poi passi in rassegna le varie voci e vedi se ti serve altro o manca qualcosa. Tra l'altro se non ho capito male dovreste avere entrambi schede ati, quindi quella parte di configurazione dovrebbe essere identica.

Per il precedente problema, hai provato a sistemare il file yaboot.conf come t'ho detto?

p.s.: Silian, se può farti piacere il tuo howto su gentoo.it è stato citato nella ML Debian Italian, in cui un utente oltre a segnalare la risorsa si chiedeva se non fosse il caso di "emularti" e scrivere una guida simile anche per debian  :Wink: 

EDIT: è stato segnalato anche da ziobudda.net, complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per il precedente problema, hai provato a sistemare il file yaboot.conf come t'ho detto?

 

Fatto, ma niente... spunta sempre quella ca**o di mela all'avvio... A questo punto mi sa che è il panther che mi vuole fare impazzire.

Comunque, per il momento mollo... mi sono stancato di perdere tempo. Riproverò più avanti.

P.S. - Ma la Apple fare cose più semplici no, eh?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## d3vah

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Per il precedente problema, hai provato a sistemare il file yaboot.conf come t'ho detto? 
> 
> Fatto, ma niente... spunta sempre quella ca**o di mela all'avvio... A questo punto mi sa che è il panther che mi vuole fare impazzire.
> 
> Comunque, per il momento mollo... mi sono stancato di perdere tempo. Riproverò più avanti.
> ...

 

non mi dire cosi che io volevo comprare un ibook 12''   :Sad: 

ma a parte tutto che ne pensi della makkina? ne è valsa la pena rispetto ad un x86?

----------

## Menkalinan

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi dire cosi che io volevo comprare un ibook 12''  
> 
> ma a parte tutto che ne pensi della makkina? ne è valsa la pena rispetto ad un x86?

 

io ho l'ibook 12" e il mio parere e'

SI

SI

SI

SI

SI

Tra l'altro, la Tucano fa custodiette tipo busta in neoprene fatte su misura per powerbook e ibook, sia da 12" che da 15". Bellissime, comodissime. Ve le consiglio. Io le ho trovate in un rivenditore autorizzato Apple, si chiamano Tucano second skin (cercate su google). L'ho pagata 15 euro.

----------

## emix

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> non mi dire cosi che io volevo comprare un ibook 12''  
> 
> ma a parte tutto che ne pensi della makkina? ne è valsa la pena rispetto ad un x86?

 

La macchina è stupenda... la comprerei altre 1000 volte. Ho confrontato questo gioiello con portatili x86 pagati molto di più e... ancora mi vengono i brividi  :Wink: 

E comunque non pensate che ho intenzione di rinunciare a linux  :Twisted Evil: 

Quando avrò un pò più di tempo lo farò andare, parola mia. Per adesso mi godo Panther, che da solo vale l'acquisto di un powerpc.

----------

## daniele_dll

si...xo nn provare a compilare openoffice :DDDD

mettiti i precompilati  :Razz: 

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> si...xo nn provare a compilare openoffice :DDDD
> 
> mettiti i precompilati 

 

Penso proprio di si  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> si...xo nn provare a compilare openoffice :DDDD
> 
> mettiti i precompilati 

 

E perchè? Io ho installato parecchia roba compilandola (grazie fink  :Very Happy:  ) e non ho riscontrato problemi.

Tornando IT, imho non c'entrano molto apple o panther, massimo è il supporto linux che ancora non è molto maturo (certo, apple ci mette del suo... anche se un po' si sta aprendo rispetto al passato). Senza contare che a me funziona praticamente tutto veramente molto bene, quindi finchè non tasto con le mie mani i problemi... mmmmm, però è anche vero che io sono particolarmente fortunato  :Laughing: 

/me che per il resto concorda: ottime le custodie tucano, ottimo panther, ottimi i vari *book  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Shev, puoi confrontare questo cpuinfo con il tuo? Io dovrei essere 1ghz, ma dicono che quell 999 e' falso. Dicono che il bogomips e' troppo basso..... E che cavolo, mi sa che va veramente a 767 invece di 1ghz!!!

```

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7457, altivec supported

clock           : 999MHz

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8002 0101)

bogomips        : 610.30

machine         : PowerBook5,2

motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 256MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

```

E poi il mio /proc/cpufreq e' un po' strano, o almeno credo... guarda tu stesso:

```

minimum CPU frequency  -  maximum CPU frequency  -  policy

```

Bah, adesso ho il test11-benh1.. Speriamo che risolvano al piu' presto questo problema!!!

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   si...xo nn provare a compilare openoffice :DDDD
> 
> mettiti i precompilati  
> 
> E perchè? Io ho installato parecchia roba compilandola (grazie fink  ) e non ho riscontrato problemi.
> ...

 

xche 8 ore di compilazione solo x openoffice (a me) mi sembrano tante ^^

ho un 2400 con 1280mb di ram...quella è stata l'unica cosa che ho messo già compilata  :Very Happy: 

xo non so se magari erano le istruzioni di compilazione che avevo impostato   :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> xche 8 ore di compilazione solo x openoffice (a me) mi sembrano tante

 

Ah, se è solo una questione di tempo allora ci sta, è un discorso soggettivo ma valido  :Very Happy: 

Posso chiederti un piccolo favore: riesci a limitare, se non far sparire, l'uso di "x", "k" e sigle varie nei tuoi topic? Sarà perchè odio questo stile di scrittura, ma lo ritengo poco leggile e indisponente. Nulla di personale, sia chiaro, sono mie piccole manie che devo sfogare reprimendo chi le alimenta  :Laughing: 

Tornando a Silian: questo è ciò che può interessarti del mio cpuinfo, a te trarne conclusioni  :Wink: 

(magari prima di trarre conclusioni leggi anche questo)

```
cpu             : 7457, altivec supported 

clock           : 999MHz 

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8002 0101) 

bogomips        : 761.85

machine         : PowerBook6,2 

motherboard     : PowerBook6,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh 
```

Per quanto riguarda cpufreq, premesso che c'ho perso veramente poco tempo e non è che ne sappia poi molto, cmq non sarebbe un'interfaccia obsoleta, essendo preferita la più moderna /sys/qualcosa? Detto questo non so molto altro  :Razz: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   xche 8 ore di compilazione solo x openoffice (a me) mi sembrano tante 
> 
> Ah, se è solo una questione di tempo allora ci sta, è un discorso soggettivo ma valido 
> 
> Posso chiederti un piccolo favore: riesci a limitare, se non far sparire, l'uso di "x", "k" e sigle varie nei tuoi topic? Sarà perchè odio questo stile di scrittura, ma lo ritengo poco leggile e indisponente. Nulla di personale, sia chiaro, sono mie piccole manie che devo sfogare reprimendo chi le alimenta 
> ...

 

[OT]

ci provo...ma non assicuro niente  :Smile: 

scrivo in questo modo (su internet) ormai da 3 anni  :Razz: 

 :Very Happy: 

[/OT]

----------

## silian87

mmm, ok il bogomips non e' affidabile.... ma il tuo e' molto piu' grande del mio!!! Credo che il tuo vada realmente a 999, mentre il mio no. Problemi di kernel. Scusate, ma non c'e' un qualche programma che mi dica la velocita' del clock del provìcessore, non leggendo dei file di sistema, ma piuttosto calcolandosela mda se a livello hardware o con dei benchmarks??? Sarei curioso di sapere a quanto vado realmente!

----------

## daniele_dll

vuoi i check sicuro?  :Very Happy: 

avvia un gioco come enemy-territory...e vedi quanti fps va senza accelerazione hw ^^ poi fallo fare anche a qualcun'altro ^^

i benchmark fanno questo ^^

----------

## silian87

c'e' un problemino "amico".... senza accelerazione 3D e 2D e' un po' difficile fare queste prove. A questo livello mi batte anche il mio pentium1... Infatti i miei driver DRI non accelerano per niente, ed i driver closed della ati sono compilati solo per x86 e non per ppc... quindi   :Sad:  . E' gia' un miracolo che mi vada x.... devo trovare un altro benchmark piu' serio e sicuro...

A proposito, enemy-territory e' solo per x86.... quindi

P.S.:Non volevo offenderti, che sia chiaro!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> c'e' un problemino "amico".... senza accelerazione 3D e 2D e' un po' difficile fare queste prove. A questo livello mi batte anche il mio pentium1... Infatti i miei driver DRI non accelerano per niente, ed i driver closed della ati sono compilati solo per x86 e non per ppc... quindi   . E' gia' un miracolo che mi vada x.... devo trovare un altro benchmark piu' serio e sicuro...
> 
> A proposito, enemy-territory e' solo per x86.... quindi
> 
> P.S.:Non volevo offenderti, che sia chiaro!  

 

 :Smile: 

ok...metti wolf3d...metti BilliardGL era x dirti 1 nome  :Razz: 

mmm una cosa importante...se usi i DRI...lavora la sk video non la cpu...era appunto per fare i test della cpu che non dovresti usare i dri...altrimenti non sono molto utili...perché senno entra in gioco un'altro fattore ancora (tra quelli che già spuntano senza usare il dri)

i driver closed della ati...non sono compilati

ci stanno i sorgenti del modulo del kernel...

forse parli di quelli di X?

x il modulo del kernel...ci sta il sorgente...ma per X non ho guardato

non mi offendo nn te preoccupé ^^

----------

## silian87

Capisco. Ma quello che intendevo sapere e' proprio la frequenza del clock, precisa. Voglio numeri!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> i driver closed della ati...non sono compilati
> 
> ci stanno i sorgenti del modulo del kernel...
> 
> forse parli di quelli di X?

 

E' lo stesso problema delle schede nvidia su ppc: non importa tanto che ci siano i sorgenti o che siano compilati per x86, quanto che servirebbe un porting per ppc! Bastasse solo ricompilare tutto mettendo "ppc" anzichè "x86" ci sarebbero driver da 'na vita... o si decidono le case produttrici a colmare la lacuna o si attende l'hack del decennio...

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   i driver closed della ati...non sono compilati
> 
> ci stanno i sorgenti del modulo del kernel...
> 
> forse parli di quelli di X? 
> ...

 

mmmmmm credo che sia alquanto difficile :DDD

cmq...se mettete xfree 4.2.0 (anche se perdete parecchio) dovrebberò andare i driver gatos, almeno x le ati ^^

xo nn li ho mai provati  :Smile: 

----------

## Samos87

Se può interessare il mio Powerbook che dovrebbe andare a 1.25 Ghz ( e non so a quanto stia realmente andando sotto Gentoo ) dice così:

```

bash-2.05b$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7457, altivec supported

clock           : 1249MHz

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8002 0101)

bogomips        : 761.85

machine         : PowerBook5,2

motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 512MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

bash-2.05b$ 

```

Ciao   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Comunque, io per avere X funzionante sul mio powerbook con la radeon 9500, devo mettere il kernel 2.6 test 9 osuperiore con patch benh 3 o superiore. Poi devo avere xfree86 4.3.99-14 o superiore, il frame buffer nuovo del benh per ati. Come puoi vedere, ho X funzionante per poco. Con il test 7 mi ricordo che partiva a stendo a 8 bit di profondita' di colore. Quindi me la scordo l'accelerazione 3d....

Certo che sarebbe da fare una maxi richiesta di driver compilati per ppc... tanto che cavolo vuoi che ci voglia a compilarli su un mac... credo che i soldi per comprarlo non gli manchino....   :Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Certo che sarebbe da fare una maxi richiesta di driver compilati per ppc... tanto che cavolo vuoi che ci voglia a compilarli su un mac... credo che i soldi per comprarlo non gli manchino....  

 

Rileggi due o tre post sopra: non è solo un discorso di compilazione, magari...

----------

## daniele_dll

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Comunque, io per avere X funzionante sul mio powerbook con la radeon 9500, devo mettere il kernel 2.6 test 9 osuperiore con patch benh 3 o superiore. Poi devo avere xfree86 4.3.99-14 o superiore, il frame buffer nuovo del benh per ati. Come puoi vedere, ho X funzionante per poco. Con il test 7 mi ricordo che partiva a stendo a 8 bit di profondita' di colore. Quindi me la scordo l'accelerazione 3d....
> 
> Certo che sarebbe da fare una maxi richiesta di driver compilati per ppc... tanto che cavolo vuoi che ci voglia a compilarli su un mac... credo che i soldi per comprarlo non gli manchino....  

 

lol...bhe...a dir la verità già ci sono...solo che sicuramente stanno o nell darwin...oppure la ati li da già precompilati a loro!

potresti mandare una mail al supporto e chiedere ^^

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Bastasse solo ricompilare tutto mettendo "ppc" anzichè "x86" ci sarebbero driver da 'na vita

 

Scusa shev, perche' qua cosa dici?

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bastasse solo ricompilare tutto mettendo "ppc" anzichè "x86" ci sarebbero driver da 'na vita 
> 
> Scusa shev, perche' qua cosa dici?

 

Che se bastasse ricompilare i driver per x86 cambiando la flag in ppc i driver per il mac ci sarebbero da anni. Purtroppo non si tratta di cambiare una flag, ma di fare un porting dei driver (almeno credo) da un'architettura ad un altra, riscrivere i driver o parte di essi per adattarli al mac. Purtroppo la base d'utenza ppc è troppo esigua per giustificare tale "sforzo" tecnico da parte delle grandi compagnie. Chissà che con l'aumentare degli utenti (e delle petizioni) non si decidano a considerare un po' di più anche noi pinguini mangia mele  :Razz: 

p.s.: in effetti non ero stato eccessivamente chiaro  :Wink: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*    *Quote:*   Bastasse solo ricompilare tutto mettendo "ppc" anzichè "x86" ci sarebbero driver da 'na vita 
> 
> Scusa shev, perche' qua cosa dici? 
> 
> Che se bastasse ricompilare i driver per x86 cambiando la flag in ppc i driver per il mac ci sarebbero da anni. Purtroppo non si tratta di cambiare una flag, ma di fare un porting dei driver (almeno credo) da un'architettura ad un altra, riscrivere i driver o parte di essi per adattarli al mac. Purtroppo la base d'utenza ppc è troppo esigua per giustificare tale "sforzo" tecnico da parte delle grandi compagnie. Chissà che con l'aumentare degli utenti (e delle petizioni) non si decidano a considerare un po' di più anche noi pinguini mangia mele 
> ...

 

mmm questo dipende molto...tantissimo...se hanno cambiato il chipset della skeda video  :Smile: 

perche...comunque il codice sorgente del modulo va bene per il kernel linux...qualsiasi sia la piattaforma...il modulo fa le richieste al kernel...e il kernel ci pensa lui...

però...ci sono 2 problemi reali:

1° Ci sta codice assembler immezzo? se si...c'è da riscriverlo TUTTO quello ^^

2° I chipset montati su quelle sk video che stanno su i mac...sono uguali alle altre o sono "personalizzati" per i mac? ad es nei g4 ci sta una radeon se nn erro 8500 che nn è la standard

 :Very Happy: 

cmq...puoi inviare una mail e chiedere  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

Per le schede video io so che se prendi una qualsiasi ati o nvidia (normalissima) e la metti su un powermac non c'e' nessunissimo problema, funziona tutto bene.

Comunque se esistono per macosx (i driver) non credo che sia un grande sforzo portarli per linux...

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> lol...bhe...a dir la verità già ci sono...solo che sicuramente stanno o nell darwin...oppure la ati li da già precompilati a loro!

 

Per i driver dei notebook non risponde la ati, ma il produttore del notebook.

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Comunque se esistono per macosx (i driver) non credo che sia un grande sforzo portarli per linux...

 

Non credo che sia proprio la stessa cosa. Ricorda che anche se macos e linux sono cugini, xfree86 e il server grafico di macos sono due cose molto diverse.

----------

## emix

Finalmente FUNZIONA!!! Vi spiego cosa ho fatto:

Ho avviato l'installazione di MacOS X dicendogli di inizializzare tutto il disco con un'unica partizione. Dopo aver installato ho avviato il live CD di Gentoo e ho trovato il disco in questo stato:

hda1: Partition map

hda2: 128MB Free space

hda3: ~40GB HFS+

hda4: 80KB Free space

Intanto non capisco perchè mi lascia quegli spazi liberi prima e dopo la partizione HFS+, ma comunque poco male. Infatti io ho creato la partizione di bootstrap in hda2 e nei 127,2 MB rimanenti ho creato la partizione di /boot. Poi con parted ho ridimensionato la partizione HFS+ a 20GB e nei 20GB rimanenti ho creato la / e la swap. Morale della favola, ho installato Gentoo e ora al boot mi parte yaboot. Non capisco perchè prima non voleva andare. Comunque già ero convinto che avrebbe funzionato perchè prima ancora di installare Gentoo all'avvio compariva la cartellina col punto interrogativo per un paio di secondi e poi partiva MacOS, segno che provava a partire da bootstrap. Finalmente ce l'ho fatta... Sono un pò esaltato. Ora il mio disco è partizionato così:

hda1: Partition map

hda2: 800K Bootstrap

hda3: 127.2 MB ext3 -> /boot

hda4: ~17GB HFS+ -> MacOS X

hda5: ~20GB ReiserFS -> /

hda6: 640MB Swap

Ora devo risolvere un pò di problemini reltivi alla configurazione del kernel  :Laughing:  però l'importante è che sia andata.

P.S. - Ho notato che al boot partono due "cose" la prima in cui mi viene chiesto se far partire Linux o MacOS, se gli dico Linux mi compare il prompt "boot:" e poi do invio carica linux. E' normale questa cosa? Come mai quando gli dico di avviare linux non parte direttamente il kernel (visto che ce ne solo 1)?

----------

## daniele_dll

xche probabilmente...selezioni linux e parte il bootloader yaboot (potrebbe anche essere)

oppure selezioni linux e ti chiede quali dei kernel startare ^^ xche essendo che puoi mettere tutti i kernel che vuoi...te lo deve chiedere x forza  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> xche probabilmente...selezioni linux e parte il bootloader yaboot (potrebbe anche essere)
> 
> oppure selezioni linux e ti chiede quali dei kernel startare ^^ xche essendo che puoi mettere tutti i kernel che vuoi...te lo deve chiedere x forza 

 

Però me lo potrebbe chiedere una volta per tutti (tipo GRUB), anche perchè ho notato che per scegliere MacOS o Linux ho pochissimo tempo a disposizione, nonostante abbia messo 30 secondi di attesa. Ma evidentemente quei 30 secondi si riferiscono al second stage.

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Però me lo potrebbe chiedere una volta per tutti (tipo GRUB), anche perchè ho notato che per scegliere MacOS o Linux ho pochissimo tempo a disposizione, nonostante abbia messo 30 secondi di attesa. Ma evidentemente quei 30 secondi si riferiscono al second stage.

 

Normale credo sia normale, nel senso che lo fa pure a me. Il "doppio boot" credo sia dovuto al fatto che prima fa scegliere che OS avviare, poi con il secondo prompt permette di passare parametri al kernel o scegliere che kernel avviare. E' una gestione diversa da quella di grub e amici, tutto qui (imho)

p.s.: sei sicuro siano 30 sec e non decimi di secondo? Non ricordo che unità usi, massimo controlla il man

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: sei sicuro siano 30 sec e non decimi di secondo? Non ricordo che unità usi, massimo controlla il man

 

Sei un grande, hai ragione... e comunque ho notato che per il first stage c'è l'opzione delay (in sec). Modifico subito  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

La mia odissea continua  :Laughing: 

Superato lo scoglio del bootmanager ora mi trovo a dover lottare con X. Ho installato Xfree 4.3.99.901 (che è la RC della versione 4.4). L'installazione è andata benone. Ho installato poi anche Xconfigurator (mi pari si chiami così)... insomma quello consigliato da silian87. L'ho avviato e mi ha creato il file di configurazione dalla dubbia utilità. Comunque, ho editato a mano il file di conf (che è sempre la miglior cosa) e ho provato a lanciare X. Intanto utilizzando i driver ati o radeon ho sempre lo sfarfallio del monitor che avevo anche col framebuffer (che ho risolto utilizzando il driver OpenFirmware al posto del radeon). Al di la di questo cercando di uscire da X succede che si blocca il server e il monitor incomincia a sbiancare. Inoltre non mi è possibile neanche cambiare console (alt+FX)... insomma l'unica soluzione è l'arresto forzato della macchina. Ora io non so se questo dipende dalla configurazione di X o dal fatto che sia una versione instabile. Quest'ultima ipotesi mi sembra un pò strana, visto che comunque è sempre una RC.

Stringendo... mi potreste postare il vostro file di configurazione di X?

Grazie, e a buon rendere   :Wink: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *emi wrote:*   

> La mia odissea continua 
> 
> Superato lo scoglio del bootmanager ora mi trovo a dover lottare con X. Ho installato Xfree 4.3.99.901 (che è la RC della versione 4.4). L'installazione è andata benone. Ho installato poi anche Xconfigurator (mi pari si chiami così)... insomma quello consigliato da silian87. L'ho avviato e mi ha creato il file di configurazione dalla dubbia utilità. Comunque, ho editato a mano il file di conf (che è sempre la miglior cosa) e ho provato a lanciare X. Intanto utilizzando i driver ati o radeon ho sempre lo sfarfallio del monitor che avevo anche col framebuffer (che ho risolto utilizzando il driver OpenFirmware al posto del radeon). Al di la di questo cercando di uscire da X succede che si blocca il server e il monitor incomincia a sbiancare. Inoltre non mi è possibile neanche cambiare console (alt+FX)... insomma l'unica soluzione è l'arresto forzato della macchina. Ora io non so se questo dipende dalla configurazione di X o dal fatto che sia una versione instabile. Quest'ultima ipotesi mi sembra un pò strana, visto che comunque è sempre una RC.
> 
> Stringendo... mi potreste postare il vostro file di configurazione di X?
> ...

 

potrebbe essere la rc di X che è troppo instabile oppure nn gli piacciono quei driver

prova a usare i normalissimi vesa e vedi se xcaso rincretinisce

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per le schede video io so che se prendi una qualsiasi ati o nvidia (normalissima) e la metti su un powermac non c'e' nessunissimo problema, funziona tutto bene.
> 
> Comunque se esistono per macosx (i driver) non credo che sia un grande sforzo portarli per linux...

 

Hai mai provato a dare un'ochiata al progetto gatos?

Dovrebbe fornire il supporto dri anche su mac, infatti un po' di tempo fa nella ml c'è stato un thread relativo all'attivazione del tv out su pbook...

----------

## Detronizator

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ... A me il solo problema che aveva dato era quello relativo al chroot, che se non uscivo non configurava correttamente yaboot (abbastanza logico, ma la guida non lo diceva). Per il resto era andato tutto bene...

 

GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

E' tutto il giorno che cerco di capire perché non funziona: ho letto ogni tipo di manuale (sia quello di Gentoo ufficiale, sia tutte le guide in italiano ed in inglese che ho trovato) ma NESSUNO accennava al fatto che era necessario uscire dal "chroot".

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vabbé, torno al setup

----------

## n3m0

Ringrazio anche io, visto che tra poco prendo un iBook 12"...  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Io invece non ringrazio  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Ho preso il 12" ma il problema e' con la scheda video. Apro un post appost  :Very Happy: 

Comunque concordo: e' un gioiello

Ciao!

----------

## silian87

gatos... hem... interessante ora guardo

----------

## silian87

Mi e' sembrato di capire che i driver gatos servono solo per far funzionare le ati all in wonder ed i sistonizzatori tv, ma niente 3D su powerpc.,....

----------

## akiross

Salve!

Giusto 2 cosette, sempre in tema iBook, sparse.

1. Per caso c'e' la possibilita' con MacOSX di leggere partizioni ReiserFS?

2. C'e' un modo per cambiare le dimensioni di 3 partizioni (2 Reiser + 1 del mac?)

Mi consigliate queicos?

Grazie!

Ciauz

----------

## Detronizator

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Salve!
> 
> Giusto 2 cosette, sempre in tema iBook, sparse.
> 
> 1. Per caso c'e' la possibilita' con MacOSX di leggere partizioni ReiserFS?
> ...

 

No way.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. C'e' un modo per cambiare le dimensioni di 3 partizioni (2 Reiser + 1 del mac?)
> 
> Mi consigliate queicos?
> ...

 

For Reiser use QtParted.

For Mac... nothing: it's impossible. Also with MacOSX.  :Sad: 

----------

## akiross

e che mi dite di iPartition?

Sembra possa fare il resize delle partizioni macOSX

grazie

Ciauz

----------

## shev

Perchè dare informazioni false e tendenziose?  :Razz: 

- per ridimensionare partizioni mac: iPartition

- per accedere a partizioni reiser non ho ancora cercato nulla, quindi non ti so dire. So che si può accedere a ext2, prova a cercare per reiser se trovi qualcosa.

----------

## akiross

Ok, sto cercando per Reiser (ma da quel poco che ho letto sembra che MacOSX non lo supporti). a iPartition ci penso dopo.

Altra domanda:

ho un problema con SSH: Il mio iBook ha SSH sia su Linux che su MacOSX. Il problema e' che l'host si chiama allo stesso modo sia che eseguo MacOS che Linux (non e' questo il problema), e quando io faccio

$ssh host_mac

se c'e' su Linux si collega, ma se c'e' MacOSX no, poiche' i fingerprint delle chiavi e' diverso.

La domanda e': C'e' un modo per dire al client SSH che il server ha 2 chiavi diverse? Li mi dice di correggere la chiave vecchia con quella nuova, ma io non devo correggerla, bensi usarle entrambe.

La soluzione a cui ho pensato io e' di usare 2 IP diversi, a seconda che uso Linux o Macos, cosi' farei:

$ssh ibook_macos -> con un fingerprint

$ssh ibook_linux -> con un fp diverso

anche se non mi alletta molto l'idea, secondo me dovrebbe essere 1 pc, 1 IP, e non 2 OS, 2 IP.

Che ne dite?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## Detronizator

 *shev wrote:*   

> Perchè dare informazioni false e tendenziose? 
> 
> - per ridimensionare partizioni mac: iPartition
> 
> - per accedere a partizioni reiser non ho ancora cercato nulla, quindi non ti so dire. So che si può accedere a ext2, prova a cercare per reiser se trovi qualcosa.

 

Venduto!!!   :Laughing: 

(non sapevo nemmeno esistesse iPartition).

Per Reiser, cmq, resto dello stesso parere: nulla. Però il progetto ext2fs promette di espandersi abbracciando anche, appunto, reiserfs.

Vedremo.

[edit]

Ecco perché non ne sapevo nulla: si PAGA!!!

[/edit]

----------

